# Major diatom bloom



## AYE RUSS (Oct 18, 2009)

Just wondering if its normal to have a huge diatom bloom at around 4-5 weeks of your saltwater set up? usually i hear about them around the first couple weeks. I just set up my 40 gallon tank about 4-5 weeks ago using live sand and live rock from a previous running setup that was still running for 3 years and just transfered it to my tank. Just lately ive been getting alot of bloom around the walls of my tank and rocks.
thanks


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

Is this your first bloom since this tank has been set-up?


----------



## AYE RUSS (Oct 18, 2009)

yeah i would say so or at least the most noticeable just kinda came out of no where all over the tank lol unless it was growing already and i really didnt notice it. Brought my water to the lfs and he says my water is golden! everything was where it was suppose to be


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

this was your tanks first bloom and even if your water is "golden" a tank can be cycled but not stable or mature. i have also heard of stores lying about test results so customers buy fish, only to have them die, only to have them buy more fish. just alittle patience and in the long run it should pay off.


----------



## jjtf00 (Nov 2, 2009)

AYE RUSS said:


> Just wondering if its normal to have a huge diatom bloom at around 4-5 weeks of your saltwater set up? usually i hear about them around the first couple weeks. I just set up my 40 gallon tank about 4-5 weeks ago using live sand and live rock from a previous running setup that was still running for 3 years and just transfered it to my tank. Just lately ive been getting alot of bloom around the walls of my tank and rocks.
> thanks


this is normal for a tank that has been up for 4-5 weeks. you having this aquarium set up before has nothing to do with it. this should go away in a week or so.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

This is also a good time to pay close attention to the calcium and alkalinity levels. In very short time you should begin to see coraline algae growth, which will replace the diatom on your rocks and glass. Coraline needs calcium for growth, so more frequent testing will be needed as calcium begins to deplete quicker.


----------



## AYE RUSS (Oct 18, 2009)

so yeah i have now seen the coraline growth in my tank. Noticed some rocks having it more and all around my tank little by little. Is it ok to scrub the growth off the front view of my tank? Also but now i seem to have alot of hair algae thats been growing alot longer!


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

How is the diatom bloom coming along?

Yes, you can scrap the coraline off the front glass. No problem. When you do, you will probably notice that your fish follow your hand movements, eating small copepods and amphipods that are knocked into the water column as you scrape the glass.-)

Hair algae is a sign of phosphates, almost every time. Are you using filter pads? What about the source water?


----------



## AYE RUSS (Oct 18, 2009)

actually everythings going good the bloom died down but im working on cleaning off all the spot algae


----------



## jjtf00 (Nov 2, 2009)

Pasfur said:


> How is the diatom bloom coming along?
> 
> Yes, you can scrap the coraline off the front glass. No problem. When you do, you will probably notice that your fish follow your hand movements, eating small copepods and amphipods that are knocked into the water column as you scrape the glass.-)
> 
> Hair algae is a sign of phosphates, almost every time. Are you using filter pads? What about the source water?



are hair algae green feathers kind of that come off your diatom bloom? if so, you said something about phosphates? what do you mean?


----------

